

Ubuntu 10.04 LTS released - 3ds
http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-edition

======
3ds
I didn't want to link to the homepage of ubuntu.com but still wanted to let
you know, that ubuntu 10.4 LTS has been released.

Is this the year of Linux on the desktop? :D

